# France/Spain/France Trip Blog Part 1



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

I have typed up an introductory trial blog page to see if it works, as I have never done it before, and to see if I get a 'blog' button on the bottom of my post and if not to find out how do add one. So if somebody would be so kind as to check it for me I would be eternally grateful and then I will continue with the account.

Ca


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hello,

I can't see a Blog button?


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Ca

You need to open your blog page in one browser window, and your MHF profile in another. Copy the URL of the blog page into the "Blog" window in your profile, and the button will magically appear  

Gerald


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Added:

The blog info is not in your profile, but in your user data area .: HERE :..

Gerald


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Gerald, thank you for you kind info. Now I need two things from you or a helpful other,
1. How do I get my blog to put in the paragraphs that I have actually got in the text. It's embarassing to see how it actually looks with all the text jumbled together when I did set it out nicely when I typed it? There is a line under the text about paragraphs but I don't know what to do with the 

info.

2. Can I have the Ladybird guide to getting a blog button please? Step by step instructions as for a seven year old. I hereby give permission to anybody who wants to interfere with my profile and do if for me. Gerald your instructions are just a little bit too 'do this and then do that' for me, I'm a slow learner.

3. Can you be patient about getting the next installment as I am not going to be able to do any more with it until tomorrow night. I know my adoring public is clamouring for more but a girl can be busy too.....!!

Ca


----------



## Dunworkin (Dec 3, 2007)

Dunworkin here.

I'm having the same problem. Just put up a blog of our trip to Portugal, but all formatting disappears when the blog is put up, and it looks awful.


Also, how can I add some photos to make it a little more interesting.


----------

